# Using Wireless Mics as Wired Mics



## mbenonis (Feb 19, 2004)

Is it possible to make or buy an adapter to convert TA4F connectors to 3-pin XLR connectors to plug into a regular sound board?

While I'm at it, does someone have a pin diagram/description of a TA4F connector?


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 19, 2004)

mbenonis1 said:


> Is it possible to make or buy an adapter to convert TA4F connectors to 3-pin XLR connectors to plug into a regular sound board?
> 
> While I'm at it, does someone have a pin diagram/description of a TA4F connector?




Hiya, 
The answer for this is yes and no... Yes you can make an adaptor--however No--there is no universal adaptor wiring for TA4f to XLR and even if you try it, it may not work. Reason for this is because each mic from different makers has different needs, power & resistance characteristics that need to be taken care of for the mic to work properly. This will vary from manufacturer to manufacturer as to those needs for that Mic. Additionally to consider--some TA4F wireless mic's will NOT work if hardwired on Phantom power you would get from a console--the voltage they are set up for to operate on is MUCH different and much less, and mics like that are sometimes usually geared to only what the average transmitter pack supplies for power/voltage. In some mic's--the capsule design and power needs is completely different between the wired and wireless versions of that mic. Some will work with an adaptor (a couple of Audio Technica's--only ones I know about)--but most others will not. so be advised if you are going to try this....

FYI--overall it is Pin 1 ground, Pin 2 is hot--but its adapting Pin 3 and Pin 4 of the TA4F to the XLR that gets tricky and where the problems are run into for adapting. This can be anything from jumping pins 3 and 4 together, to adding or wiring resistors between pins 3 and 4--and sometimes in line with pin 2 and 3 as well. It really will vary from manufacturer to manufacturer what each mic needs. Best way to find your answer specific to your mic is to know which model and brand your mic is (EV, Senn, Countryman, Shure, etc)--and e-mail the tech service of the manufactuerer and get the wiring scheme and if it can be adapted or not. Most websites for most manufactuerers have this info online that you can access..it will show you the wires, pins and colors--and for those that can be adapted--they will show you how to add resistors on which pins or you can compare the TA4F and XLR versions in wiring. Sometimes when you buy the mic you will get the wiring schematic for the TA4F for your mic--which will show you pins & colors, the resistance for each, the power needed etc for the electret. It may or may not be possible to do with your mics...not every mic is the same internally. 

Hope this helps...
-wolf


----------



## The_Terg (Feb 19, 2004)

Something I stumbeled across when googling ->

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/fit-digital/clubheadad.html

It looks like a number of wireless microphone adaptors.

http://catalogs.infocommiq.com/AVCA...id/88/NOTRACK/1/pin_id/1642/SUBCATID/1763.htm

A few more miscellaneous converter cables a little way down.


----------



## mbenonis (Feb 19, 2004)

Wolf,
Thanks for the reply. The reason I was asking was to hopefully save a bit of money on lav mics. But, it doesn't look it'll be that easy. So I'm thinking it would probably be a better bet to just pay the bit extra and just buy the wired equivalent of the lav mics. I'll ask the powers that be and see if they would like lav's or if they can live with PG58's (this is for our high school TV studio).

Terg,
Thanks - I didn't see those on google.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 9, 2009)

Shure WA310 cable. Connects a standard mic to a Shure beltpack.


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 9, 2009)

You know this thread died like six years ago?  Check the dates.


----------



## museav (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering why you'd be asking that question and then I looked at the date. Amazing how much one can learn in 5-1/2 years!


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 9, 2009)

Not just how much we have all learnt in the last 5+ years, but also consider how much of the equipment has changed... We didn't have R series Shure, the PM1D was the only real contender in the top of the digital market, etc...


TimmyP1955 said:


> Shure WA310 cable. Connects a standard mic to a Shure beltpack.


That would be going the opposite way to what Mike had wanted anyway...


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 9, 2009)

That said, a WA310 cable, a wireless transmitter, a 1/4-1/8" adapter, and an iPod make a pretty cool setup.


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 9, 2009)

mbenonis said:


> That said, a WA310 cable, a wireless transmitter, a 1/4-1/8" adapter, and an iPod make a pretty cool setup.



I've just found my next project.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 14, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> Not just how much we have all learnt in the last 5+ years, but also consider how much of the equipment has changed... We didn't have R series Shure, the PM1D was the only real contender in the top of the digital market, etc...
> 
> 
> That would be going the opposite way to what Mike had wanted anyway...



Right you are! He'd need the appropriate preamp from the mic's manufacturer (such as is used for the Beta98 or Audix ADX, which are not compatible with each other).


----------

